# Can the word Artwork be used for music?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Can I say, it is a magnificent artwork for some music?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

When I write artwork on Google, paitings show up on Google. Lol


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

It's probably OK in the context of a conversation about music. Otherwise, the word is more generally used for visual arts.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

There's a whole music genre that is named Art Rock, so, yes.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> There's a whole music genre that is named Art Rock, so, yes.


But there the term itself is clearly about music. There's no question that music is an art, but "artwork" alone, I think, is more commonly associated with the visual.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Wiki:



> A work of art, artwork,[1] art piece, piece of art or art object is an artistic creation of aesthetic value. Except for "work of art", which may be used of any work regarded as art in its widest sense, including works from literature and music, these terms apply principally to tangible, physical forms of visual art:
> 
> An example of fine art, such as a painting or sculpture.
> An object that has been designed specifically for its aesthetic appeal, such as a piece of jewellery.
> ...


So indeed, there has to be visual aspect to it, in this case a concert/opera etc.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

It really depends on the language. In English the word "art" and everything derived from it is very strongly associated with visual arts. But English is unique in that regard. The literal translation of the word art, in other languages typically has a more general meaning... for example "arte" in Italian, "Kunst" in German, "umjetnost" in Serbian... can all be more correctly translated as "the arts", as they equally treat all the artistic endeavors and disciplines, without giving any special importance to visual arts.

So if you talk about "umjetnost" in Serbian... no one will assume you're talking about painting or sculpture... they might as well think you're talking about poetry, dancing, theater, music, or even painting, yes... but they have no clue unless you get more precise.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Yes, the word "Artwork" can be used to describe music. However, most people will not understand what you are talking about.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Yes, a piece of music can be described as an 'artwork'. Why not? If an artwork is a creative artifice that prompts a response in another person, why does it matter if the principal sense is vision or hearing or smell or touch? Jackson Pollock's dribble paintings are artworks and so are Wagner's operas. Personally, I'm indifferent to both.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

"Art" is a bourgeois concept deployed to quarantine supposedly "cultivated" expression from the contaminating influence of the vernacular. "Art" lost....


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Can the word Artwork be applied to music?*

Technically, yes, but in practice anyone reading would assume you were talking about the visual arts.

If enough people started using the term 'artwork' about music, a shift would occur, and people wouldn't make the assumption so readily.

But unless you want to start a campaign, life's too short to change the meaning of a word widely used in another context. And it mightn't be possible anyway.

Does it matter that much?


----------



## FrankE (Jan 13, 2021)

Only some of it.
Some music way back was for religious use. Then came art music written for the art of writing music.


----------

